# question about oriental cockroaches



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Call a terminator to verify your problem. They need to look at signs that you will not find. One way is with a black light. They have oily bodies that leave trails. If they are oriental, call INS and do not leave the Chinese food in cardboard containers.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

i once moved into a home that was infested with B. americana. YUCK!!! Terminix then came every month >end of problem....if you want to try something yourself; use boric acid[lightly-more is not better]..you can also get a jar or bottle with a wide mouth,steep sides..coat inside with Vaseline, put carrots or lettuce in bottom with piece of moistened paper towell....make ramp to top with damp, crumpled, paper towell...locate in likely hiding place [dark,moist]... empty into toilet every morning. [they're active normally between 10:00-02:00] this will also tell you the extent of your infestation....one of the MANY germs they can carry,i understand,is the bactirium for leprosy. i guess they carry whatever is indigenous to where they live. any local lepers??


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Simple fix
treat the inside perimeter of your home with Demand CS
Treat the exterior with Niban granular bait or Entice

They are most likely coming up from the basement so treat that with the demand also

Ten roaches in 3 years is nowhere near infestation levels

take the roach to your agricultural extension office for a positive ID
I can not tell you how many times I have been sent out on a mi DIed call, and that was by experienced sales people


----------

